# Holiday Overture



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

I have a choice of these three recordings. Has anyone heard any of them and have an opinion? Elliott Carter's "Holiday Overture"

1. Conductor: Paul Dunkel. Ensemble: American Composers Orchestra. Label: Bridge


2. Conductor: Donald Palma. Ensemble: Nashville Symphony Orchestra. Label: Composers Recordings


3. Conductor: Kenneth Schermerhorn. Ensemble: Odense Symphony Orchestra. Label: Naxos


Thank you for thoughts.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

I only have a few Carter discs and the _Holiday overture_ is not on any of them.

The _Gramophone _review of the Naxos disc ends "although Kenneth Schermerhorn and his Nashville players are occasionally underpowered and inclined to play safe, the jubilant conclusion of the Holiday Overture sweeps any interpretative reservations aside. With the symphony not otherwise available, this disc is a thoroughly recommendable addition to the Naxos American canon." 
The reviewer, Arnold Whittall, is very trustworthy and knowledgeable about C20 repertoire, so I would put a lot of faith in that opinion.

http://www.gramophone.net/Issue/Page/March 2004/44/744897/SoopM,+I.
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2004/Jan04/CARTER1.htm.

The Bridge disc was also well received by _Gramophone_, but nothing specifically quotable.

http://www.gramophone.net/Issue/Pag...Carter,+Volume+7+Dialogues.+Boston+Concerto+b.

The Gramophone links may not be available if you're not a subscriber. 
The Naxos disc is on Spotify.
If it were me, I'd buy the Naxos.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

Jeremy Marchant said:


> I only have a few Carter discs and the _Holiday overture_ is not on any of them.
> 
> The _Gramophone _review of the Naxos disc ends "although Kenneth Schermerhorn and his Nashville players are occasionally underpowered and inclined to play safe, the jubilant conclusion of the Holiday Overture sweeps any interpretative reservations aside. With the symphony not otherwise available, this disc is a thoroughly recommendable addition to the Naxos American canon."
> The reviewer, Arnold Whittall, is very trustworthy and knowledgeable about C20 repertoire, so I would put a lot of faith in that opinion.
> ...


Thank you, Jeremy. I'll go for the Naxos. I have other Naxos CDs and haven't been disappointed. Just wanted to hear from an expert. "Holiday Overture" was certainly rousing at our orchestra's performance two weeks ago.


----------

